
Emulating a 6502 in JavaScript [video] - mattgodbolt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WuRq-Wmw5o
======
mattgodbolt
Convenient clickable link to the emulation site itself:
[https://bbc.godbolt.org/](https://bbc.godbolt.org/)

------
squeakynick
Thanks for bringing back so many fond memories of the Beeb. Does you mother
know you're doing this?

Anyone else remember ILTDN and what it stands for?

